
Tell HN: Happy New Decade - divbzero
Someone wise once said: “Most people overestimate what they can do in one year and underestimate what they can do in ten.“<p>May the 2020s bring fruitful and fulfilling endeavors for all!
======
phillipseamore
Check your math.

~~~
chupa-chups
Off-by-one kind of fits here, no?

~~~
A_Parr
If by _kind of fits_ , you mean the entire problem? Yeah.

Of course, the epoch is so arbitrary that a decade means nothing anyway,
whether or not it's a year off.

If people like numbers flipping back to zero, we should just tell time in
binary.

